# I'm stuck and I don't know how to fix it.



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you thought of going to your doctors?! Maybe getting a band...... Or joining a fight fighters group?
I have asthma you can still excerice  walk for 10mins for a week then extend the amount once you find this easy 
Don't give up...I was very big and still am big so know how you feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beng a person who is extremely physically fit and over 50 years old, I will tell you one thing - cardio. Get your heartrate up for 20 minutes a day and sweat and you will see the pounds drop off. But I know it's hard and very uncomfortable. If you want it bad enough, you can do it, you're young. Just remember, nothing tastes as good as the feeling of losing weight. I am sure you watch the program the Biggest Loser. That's the key after cutting out the crap food, getting the heart rate up & burning your muscles. When you feel that burn, it's your fat cells getting smaller & going away (yay). It's not easy, but once you get into the habit, you will crave it and feel good. You can do it and riding will just be the icing on the cake. Nothing worthwhile in life comes easy, you have to work for it, and you have the advantage of youth on your side, good luck.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

What about surgery to reduce the size of your stomach? Are you on meds to control your asthma and allergies? i had bad asthma for years and still played soccer for 15 of them. As to losing weight. It's way more than just eating right. You have to throw in exercise to lose. Cardio is great and doesn't have to be intense cardio. Start small and maybe ask your doctor what he can suggest for exercise.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I am not over weight and can't say I know what you'r going through, but about the thyroid thing, it runs in my family all the women have either hyper or hypo hypothyroidism. A lot of them can't afford the medication because even in Canada it is over $120 a month depending on how bad it is. 

Any way, if you have a health food store near by check it out because there is thyroid health (I can't remember brand but can find out), and everyone swears by it, that it works better than the stuff you get from the doctor. I don't know if it is available in the US, but you don't need a doctor to say you can talk it. 

As allergies, I am allergic to horses and hay and I know it is hard but keep moving it just seems to make them worst if you sit and wait for them to be better. 

Good luck!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

as someone who had been there and know what you were going through I know how you feel.. before I started dieting and trying to lose weight I was like 330.. I wanted to learn how to ride, but I was sure I couldnt ride anything..so I decided to try to lose weight before I rode.. I changed my diet and worked out some.. I do have asthma.. so running and such took a toll on me.. when I got close to 300 a friend or mine said I could start riding for short periods.. and I did find a horse to ride occasionally.. and I still am losing weight.. down to 250 ish.. put back on about 10 lbs over holidays.. but my goal is to lose 30-40 more in 2012.. its taken me almost 3 years to lose it all.. but even being 300 pounds.. I have never had any horse I ever rode struggle with me.. or show signs of discomfort.. and I was upfront with my size and weight ahead of time with places so they werent shocked when I came.. but dont rule it out alltogether.. It may take time.. but you can do it if you set your mind to it.. and I have never ridden a draft horse.. in fact a horse I ride in lessons occasionally is 14.3 draft cross


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I am currently the heaviest I have ever been in my life. No thanks to the new job that is a desk job, I have always had a standing/moving job until now. Currently I weigh about 250. 

Here is where I would start if I was you:
1. Get your GED. It will boost your self worth, and help you get a job. Since you live at home, and are currently not working, perfect time to do so, you can completly focus on your studies.
2. Get a job. How you typed up your thread, you have the smarts to land a job, and do well with it! Maybe it'll be just working at Subway or something but hey its a job!! (I have worked there myself) Stay away from burger joints though, you're just setting yourself up to fail with your weight that way. Find a job where you have to be on your feet, but yet if need be you are able to rest. Maybe a gas station, I don't mean to give you these crappy jobs as a start, but honestly, you have to start somewhere. With a job, and your own income, you then are able to buy the HEALTHY food you need, maybe afford to join a gym, or a wieght support team. 

Another tip, you say you get tired easily with walking, maybe find a pool and start there, swimming is soo much nicer on your joints.

Be POSITIVE, apply for any job you can find, and be upbeat, look neat and proffesional, when people see that you care about yourself no matter what you weigh, they are likely to hire. Thats how I landed my job with O'reilly Auto Parts, I knew hardly anything about cars, only had the want to learn, and the upbeat personality. 

Good luck! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

I know what you are going through on the weight loss. I'm there. But I think draftgrl said it right. Stay positive, chin up and get studying.

I am about to start my MBA and nothing in the world makes me feel better about myself than realising my own potential brain power. From your wonderful writing above, I'm positive that you will do brilliantly!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had the best luck with low-carb/ Atkins. I lost 22 lbs that way (8 pounds the first two weeks). 

Unfortunately I fell off the wagon and am starting over, but it worked so much better for me than "weight watchers" type diets. I actually weigh less right now, not exercising other than riding, than I did when I was doing weight watchers and walking almost every day. For me, the carbs are what really pack on the pounds.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Lets just say this upfront. Being the fat kid sucks the big one. No matter what way you slice it, and that kid was ALWAYS me. So I know how you feel. Sometimes you just get depressed because of the way you are, and it's a downward, self-loathing spiral from there. Been there, done that, got the tshirt. 

There are things you can do though, (not going to touch on the eating stuff, as it looks like you have it covered with your sister!). Maybe try beginners yoga, its low impact, and helps you stretch out. I had my doubts, but I tried it and I do it every morning now! (There's even free episodes on youtube! ... just make sure nobody's watching, as you feel pretty silly doing it the first few times ). Its a great start to you day, and really gets rid of those morning fuzzies. 

Some other people mentioned getting your GED, and I agree. It'll help boost your confidence. You may be able to do it online, and if you can, perhaps invest in a set of small, hand held weights (I started off using big cans of tomato paste), and lift them while you're sitting watching tv, or on the computer.

You mentioned you have a dog. Start out going for a walk, and timing how long it takes you (walking at a brisk pace) to run out of breath. Note that, and start out walking for 5 minutes, and stopping for a break. And when you notice you're not running out of breath so much - up it to 10 minutes. It's all about pace. 

I'm not sure if you guys have the down there - but in Canada we have a weighted belt that I've used (it was a bit on the pricey side - $130), and that made me drop weight like mad. I wore it all day, even when I was working at the barn. 

And most importantly, remember that you're not "too fat" to ride. Horses are animals that are THOUSANDS of pounds heavier, however there are dainty little breeds that us big boned girls just shouldn't touch (arabs? no thank you).

Always remember that you have a support system here, and we're all routing for you!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Like you, my weight started at a three not long ago. I was so proud and excited that I managed to lose about 45 pounds just taking care of my horses after I got them. Granted, it took me a year to lose that much, but even my doctor was pleased. Sadly, a minor accident left me with a broken left foot and sprained right knee. Due to the lack of mobility, I gained a LOT of that weight back.

I plan on going back to the doctor for a full on physical in the next few weeks. I do have hypothyroidism. I've not been very good about taking the meds for it - and the $$ is no excuse - because even without insurance, my perscription was only $4 for a 30-day supply. (Fortunately, I do have insurance, but my friend didn't, and her thyroid meds are the same as mine and she only pays $4 for hers.)

Pineapples, I don't know about how the state medical plans work where you are, but here in Oklahoma, someone with a chronic health condition can often get state insurance at little or no cost. You might want to check with your local health and human services. You may also be able to get some affordable counseling that can also help with your weight loss. It can't hurt to see if there is any help available.


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

The town you have listed in your profile has a community clinic with a sliding scale fee - if you have no income, this will likely be free. If you are a minor, your state has free health insurance. I would highly suggest you go and find out why you are having breathing problems as it will severely effect your ability to lose weight. You may also have some metabolic issues going on like diabetes (which has nothing to do with passing out after not eating - that's a different type of diabetes that you are born with). Diabetes in early stages often has no symptoms, or it can make you tired, thirsty and have to pee a lot - but most of the symptoms are not evident until extensive damage has occurred to your body which is why EVERYONE who has a BMI over 25 should have regular glucose testing done. You may also have a hormonal condition that effects your metabolism, either thyroid or other. There are tons of things that can be out of whack, but you will never know any of them (or be able to overcome them) until you see a doctor.

Doctors will all tell you "calories in, calories out" and that all you have to do to lose weight is to create a calorie deficit, but it's just not true for everyone. Personally, I weigh 280 and have been on a 1200 calorie a day diet for 6 months and didn't lose any weight until I added 5 days a week of Yoga (1 hour a day) and 4 days a week of high intensity cardio. Then, the weight just peels off. Especially for people who have dieted in the past, your body gets really good at slowing your metabolism to only need what you take in. But, until you find out what issues you may or may not have, you can't know if you are healthy enough to do those kinds of activities without damaging your body further.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Very well said Randella!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope everything is ok with the OP.. she asked this.. and then hasnt made another post or responded to any of it.. A lot of people seem to be willing to help and know what she is going through


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, I was wonderin that too, ginger


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh no no -- I'm fine. I've just got a lot of...crap...and oh my goodness, you guys' response is just...overwhelming! In a good way. A really good way. I am so, so touched by all of your responses, and I just really want to sit down and reply to everybody individually because that's only right. It's just kind of intimidating because there are so many because you guys are amazing -- but I will start now and make a dent in them before I crash for a few hours.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

SportHorseHeaven said:


> Have you thought of going to your doctors?! Maybe getting a band...... Or joining a fight fighters group?
> I have asthma you can still excerice  walk for 10mins for a week then extend the amount once you find this easy
> Don't give up...I was very big and still am big so know how you feel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I wish I could! I do. A group is probably a good idea, though. Maybe there is one here that I can join in on; thank you for the idea! Giving up is a no-no, though, agreed -- don't you, either! Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Pineapples said:


> Oh, I wish I could! I do. A group is probably a good idea, though. Maybe there is one here that I can join in on; thank you for the idea! Giving up is a no-no, though, agreed -- don't you, either! Thank you so much for your reply.


Sorry when I replied forgot you was in america and you have to pay. In the uk we don't have to  good luck and make sure you update us! I won't give up want to compete my horse..with a smaller backside than his lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Beng a person who is extremely physically fit and over 50 years old, I will tell you one thing - cardio. Get your heartrate up for 20 minutes a day and sweat and you will see the pounds drop off. But I know it's hard and very uncomfortable. If you want it bad enough, you can do it, you're young. Just remember, nothing tastes as good as the feeling of losing weight. I am sure you watch the program the Biggest Loser. That's the key after cutting out the crap food, getting the heart rate up & burning your muscles. When you feel that burn, it's your fat cells getting smaller & going away (yay). It's not easy, but once you get into the habit, you will crave it and feel good. You can do it and riding will just be the icing on the cake. Nothing worthwhile in life comes easy, you have to work for it, and you have the advantage of youth on your side, good luck.


Nothing worthwhile is easy -- words to live by! I truly believe that. And I am very lucky that I'm still young; and I'd kind of like to make it to fifty, so yes. Cardio! I definitely understand the benefits of cardio...and I'm not sure that I actually got enough done, before. I would walk a mile or so up and down a big hill a few times a week, and lift weights most days, but I'm not sure about cardio. Thank you so much for your post and your help!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

redape49 said:


> What about surgery to reduce the size of your stomach? Are you on meds to control your asthma and allergies? i had bad asthma for years and still played soccer for 15 of them. As to losing weight. It's way more than just eating right. You have to throw in exercise to lose. Cardio is great and doesn't have to be intense cardio. Start small and maybe ask your doctor what he can suggest for exercise.


Surgery is crazy expensive and I don't have insurance...it's also not so good for you, health-wise -- I've shrunk my stomach naturally, actually. I rarely eat meals larger than a sandwich, and I eat fairly often, so it essentially does the same thing. Oh, I would love to play soccer! It looks like so much fun. I take any sort of medicine that I can come across for my allergies, but I'm not 100% that I have asthma and the meds kind of scare me. Also, well, no insurance. I'm also starting to see that I'm going to have to exercise, hell or high water...thank you for responding; you guys are just so nice here.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

Cruiser said:


> I am not over weight and can't say I know what you'r going through, but about the thyroid thing, it runs in my family all the women have either hyper or hypo hypothyroidism. A lot of them can't afford the medication because even in Canada it is over $120 a month depending on how bad it is.
> 
> Any way, if you have a health food store near by check it out because there is thyroid health (I can't remember brand but can find out), and everyone swears by it, that it works better than the stuff you get from the doctor. I don't know if it is available in the US, but you don't need a doctor to say you can talk it.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, that is insane! Wow. I'm so sorry that they can't afford the medication -- that's REALLY expensive! The kind that I used to take for my hypothyroidism were only $4 here. Yikes.

Really? Huh. I really like using natural remedies for things; especially ones that work better than the pill kind! This area's not big on health food stores, but if I can find one, I will definitely look for that.

Yeah, it really does suck to stop and then start again, heh. I definitely understand that. I keep hoping that one day I'll just be able to keep on going! Good luck with yours fading, and thank you for your response!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

gingerscout said:


> as someone who had been there and know what you were going through I know how you feel.. before I started dieting and trying to lose weight I was like 330.. I wanted to learn how to ride, but I was sure I couldnt ride anything..so I decided to try to lose weight before I rode.. I changed my diet and worked out some.. I do have asthma.. so running and such took a toll on me.. when I got close to 300 a friend or mine said I could start riding for short periods.. and I did find a horse to ride occasionally.. and I still am losing weight.. down to 250 ish.. put back on about 10 lbs over holidays.. but my goal is to lose 30-40 more in 2012.. its taken me almost 3 years to lose it all.. but even being 300 pounds.. I have never had any horse I ever rode struggle with me.. or show signs of discomfort.. and I was upfront with my size and weight ahead of time with places so they werent shocked when I came.. but dont rule it out alltogether.. It may take time.. but you can do it if you set your mind to it.. and I have never ridden a draft horse.. in fact a horse I ride in lessons occasionally is 14.3 draft cross


That's about where I am, and it scares the pants off of me. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who's there! Do you think that running helped you? Because I could try running a little at a time, if it would help. One day, I really want to be able to run. Seems silly, but. But yeah, I think that once I get down a little it wouldn't be the end of the world -- it would depend on the horse, of course, but it would be great if I could! Heh. The holidays are always that way, though, from what I understand. So don't get too discouraged! 10lbs is not impossible to get off, especially if you're already down to 250 or so! I like stairs, myself. Kind of hard on the knees, but boy, it's kind of cool to get to the top of a multi-story building! Fainting or not. If I come across some money and I have dropped down under 300, I may find somebody around here who gives lessons if they want to let me on their horses/the horses can handle it. Reward every 10lb increment with a lesson, or something. Heh. Thank you so much for your response! And good luck.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

draftgrl said:


> I am currently the heaviest I have ever been in my life. No thanks to the new job that is a desk job, I have always had a standing/moving job until now. Currently I weigh about 250.
> 
> Here is where I would start if I was you:
> 1. Get your GED. It will boost your self worth, and help you get a job. Since you live at home, and are currently not working, perfect time to do so, you can completly focus on your studies.
> ...


Is it possible for you to take breaks for walks? Like, you know, some people go for smoke breaks -- take a coffee run and make a few laps? Or I've seen suggested that you make excuses to get up and move around; even that some people have desks that function while you're standing!

Oh, I have a GED; I'm sorry! I should have made that clear. The work down here on the beach is seasonal, though: there's basically nothing during the winter, but during the summer there's more. It's just out-competing people who have actually had jobs, who weigh less and they don't expect to physically poop out around lunch, you know? I turn in applications every chance I get, but I honestly can't blame them for picking somebody else over me. If we stay on the beach, though, it's POSSIBLE that I'll be able to get a job at the Dollar General for the summer -- I'm definitely not picky! Heh. A job is a job is a job when you haven't had any work experience.

I loooove swimming! And I live right next to this great big ocean which is GREAT for exercising...but also great for sharks and jellyfish. There's a pool at the condo next door, though. You're right in that -- maybe I will try and visit it after hours. I am a nightowl, anyways.

It would be cool to work at an auto place! Heh. The people who work in them always looks so happy.  I just get discouraged after fifteen or sixteen applications...you're right. I will just have to find a nice-ish shirt that will fit me, and find a way to get out and about. Maybe the incoming season will be to my benefit.

Thank you so much for your response, and your help!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

Turndial said:


> I know what you are going through on the weight loss. I'm there. But I think draftgrl said it right. Stay positive, chin up and get studying.
> 
> I am about to start my MBA and nothing in the world makes me feel better about myself than realising my own potential brain power. From your wonderful writing above, I'm positive that you will do brilliantly!


Positive -- that does seem to be the key! Ooh, MBA; that's great! Brain power is one of the most important things, and it makes everything much nicer.  Thank you so much; and good luck with your studies and your weight loss, too!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I've had the best luck with low-carb/ Atkins. I lost 22 lbs that way (8 pounds the first two weeks).
> 
> Unfortunately I fell off the wagon and am starting over, but it worked so much better for me than "weight watchers" type diets. I actually weigh less right now, not exercising other than riding, than I did when I was doing weight watchers and walking almost every day. For me, the carbs are what really pack on the pounds.


I know that it DOES really work for losing weight -- but that kind of weight loss doesn't really appeal much to me, you know? It's an actual 'diet' and I just can't make myself diet...plus, ah, I try and stay away from animal protein as much as I CAN, and there are only so many beans and eggs in the world, you know?  My older sister did Atkins before a wedding, and she was the crankiest person on earth. It was worse than when she was on Chantix!

Hey, you know -- if that works for you, then I really hope that it keeps on working! You may be right, there, about carbs; for all that I try as much as I can with other things, I do eat a lot of carbs because they're here and they're food. Heh. I've got a bag of carrots, though! Totally not carb-o-licious. Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> Is it possible for you to take breaks for walks? Like, you know, some people go for smoke breaks -- take a coffee run and make a few laps? Or I've seen suggested that you make excuses to get up and move around; even that some people have desks that function while you're standing!


I doubt they'll let you take breaks for a walk. Instead, maybe just make sure you're always doing something. Whether it be putting freight away, straightening shelves (up and down movement) dusting, cleaning...what have you. It keeps you moving! 

You say the beach...where(ish) are you from? Maybe I just missed that. 

Also, in your application. Under skills, make sure you put something down, even if you exeggerate (sp) Example: I have lived on a farm, so then have driven tractors, granted they are OLD like from 1947. But I put down "Heavy machinery experience" especially when I applied to work at Case IH. 

I do wish you the best of luck! If there's anything you may need help with, just let me know!!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

Randella said:


> Lets just say this upfront. Being the fat kid sucks the big one. No matter what way you slice it, and that kid was ALWAYS me. So I know how you feel. Sometimes you just get depressed because of the way you are, and it's a downward, self-loathing spiral from there. Been there, done that, got the tshirt.
> 
> There are things you can do though, (not going to touch on the eating stuff, as it looks like you have it covered with your sister!). Maybe try beginners yoga, its low impact, and helps you stretch out. I had my doubts, but I tried it and I do it every morning now! (There's even free episodes on youtube! ... just make sure nobody's watching, as you feel pretty silly doing it the first few times ). Its a great start to you day, and really gets rid of those morning fuzzies.
> 
> ...


Burn the t-shirt, man. Light it on fire! Heh. Don't be that kid -- just be you. I'm pretty sure you're an awesome person, since you're a horse person and are kind enough to reach out to somebody in the same situation. Experiences shape who you are, and honestly...other than my weight, I wouldn't change me. Yanno?

You know, I've wanted to try Yoga. Stretching is lovely! It makes everything feel so much better, doesn't it? Heh. Does it help that it's a routine that you can get into, does it psych you up? I currently live in a hotel suite with four adults and two babies and...well, I have my own little room, but it literally doesn't have any floor space annnd...I'm not sure that yoga is possible on a bed. But. That's something to try.

I did get my GED, but I should probably start studying for the ACT...it's a goal, and it's something that might get me scholarships, heh. But oh, yes! I'd forgotten about the weights thing. I am a fidgeter, so I'm always bouncing SOMETHING, but that's a good idea.

I'm not so good at pacing myself; in my mind I'm still used to being ABLE to walk everywhere. I've been overweight since I was young, but until I developed allergies I spent most of my time outside...I walked, rode my bike, was as fit as I could be. So pacing isn't something that comes to me -- I walk until I get so tired that I feel like passing out, and THEN I turn back.  I love walking. It just doesn't love me. I live on a beach, for goodness' sake!

Man, my older sister wore 3lb ankle weights and whined all day! I told her "Try carrying about two hundred pounds", haha! Do you reckon that a backpack would have the same effect? I could try that. Of course, I also wrestle with a two year old a lot of the time, so, heh.

I know that's true, I just...I feel...I don't really know how to explain it. Logically, I understand that they have a threshhold, and as long as I don't cross over that -- and as long as I am an active rider who doesn't sit like a sack of potatoes -- I would be fine. Oh brother, though, no Arabians! Maybe one day because I hear they're good trail horses, but. 

The response here has seriously been overwhelming...I feel so much more pumped, now. Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

dee said:


> Like you, my weight started at a three not long ago. I was so proud and excited that I managed to lose about 45 pounds just taking care of my horses after I got them. Granted, it took me a year to lose that much, but even my doctor was pleased. Sadly, a minor accident left me with a broken left foot and sprained right knee. Due to the lack of mobility, I gained a LOT of that weight back.
> 
> I plan on going back to the doctor for a full on physical in the next few weeks. I do have hypothyroidism. I've not been very good about taking the meds for it - and the $$ is no excuse - because even without insurance, my perscription was only $4 for a 30-day supply. (Fortunately, I do have insurance, but my friend didn't, and her thyroid meds are the same as mine and she only pays $4 for hers.)
> 
> Pineapples, I don't know about how the state medical plans work where you are, but here in Oklahoma, someone with a chronic health condition can often get state insurance at little or no cost. You might want to check with your local health and human services. You may also be able to get some affordable counseling that can also help with your weight loss. It can't hurt to see if there is any help available.


Oh, I'm so sorry that you broke your foot and gained it back! That is seriously unfortunate; but I really hope that it's healed enough for you to get back on track! The challenges with having a hard time moving suck, I know. Maybe it'll fall off pretty quickly once you're able to get back in the swing of things!

If you have the meds for hypothyroidism, I think it's actually dangerous for you to not take them. At very least, in my understanding, it'll mess with your levels of -- hormones? -- and that's not good for weight loss. My old doc says that they help you lose weight, though! She put me on them mostly for that purpose, heh. They were only $4 for me too, though; do yours smell like grapes? Because it always fascinated me that mine did, haha! I just need to get to a doctor who can prescribe them for me.

I think I am going to go to the clinic here and see if they have anything that could help me, aid-wise, yeah. Being too stubborn to do it's not really a good excuse, heh. I'd have no problems with talking to a shrink, either; that's a good idea. Maybe they have one somewhere. Just as long as they don't want to hypnotize me! That gives me the heebie-jeebies, hah! Thank you so much for your response; and good luck with your doc's appointment! I hope it goes good.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

silverfae said:


> The town you have listed in your profile has a community clinic with a sliding scale fee - if you have no income, this will likely be free. If you are a minor, your state has free health insurance. I would highly suggest you go and find out why you are having breathing problems as it will severely effect your ability to lose weight. You may also have some metabolic issues going on like diabetes (which has nothing to do with passing out after not eating - that's a different type of diabetes that you are born with). Diabetes in early stages often has no symptoms, or it can make you tired, thirsty and have to pee a lot - but most of the symptoms are not evident until extensive damage has occurred to your body which is why EVERYONE who has a BMI over 25 should have regular glucose testing done. You may also have a hormonal condition that effects your metabolism, either thyroid or other. There are tons of things that can be out of whack, but you will never know any of them (or be able to overcome them) until you see a doctor.
> 
> Doctors will all tell you "calories in, calories out" and that all you have to do to lose weight is to create a calorie deficit, but it's just not true for everyone. Personally, I weigh 280 and have been on a 1200 calorie a day diet for 6 months and didn't lose any weight until I added 5 days a week of Yoga (1 hour a day) and 4 days a week of high intensity cardio. Then, the weight just peels off. Especially for people who have dieted in the past, your body gets really good at slowing your metabolism to only need what you take in. But, until you find out what issues you may or may not have, you can't know if you are healthy enough to do those kinds of activities without damaging your body further.


Oh -- I didn't realize that the clinic would be free! I aged out of the kids' program a few years ago, sadly, and was too stubborn to make use of it when I was. Would never have considered, then, that I'd be WANTING the doctor now, heh! Thank you so much for clueing me in to that; I wouldn't have ever thought of the clinic, and I bet they'll be able to help me with other stuff. The breathing issues do really hamper me, and I think it could be mental (I have severe anxiety attacks when I feel like I can't breathe, which just makes it worse, vicious circle, etc), but it's really hard to work around. If they could find something to fix that...I'd do just about anything.

It's possible that I do have diabetes, though...when I was taking my thyroid medicine, my doc also put me on metformin for being 'borderline', which I don't even know what that really means but she did both of them to help me lose weight. If I can get lab work done at the clinic, I'll ask them to run as many things as they can to see what I need to do. Definitely. Thank you for your example; you're definitely right. I'm very glad that you found what worked for you! My body could need more exercise than I was giving it to lose any weight, yeah. Hmm. I was told to let some of it get off of me before I started any sort of grand exercise scheme, but...well, yeah. I just need to get to that clinic. Which I am going to be doing as soon as I can! Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

draftgrl said:


> I doubt they'll let you take breaks for a walk. Instead, maybe just make sure you're always doing something. Whether it be putting freight away, straightening shelves (up and down movement) dusting, cleaning...what have you. It keeps you moving!
> 
> You say the beach...where(ish) are you from? Maybe I just missed that.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, I was asking for you! Heh. That's the advice that comes to mind when I think 'desk job'; I remember that when my older sister was a secretary, she would take smoke breaks. So...you know, I just kind of translated it into 'walk breaks'. Is that not common these days?

Currently I am in Panama City Beach, Florida. I'm from everywhere.  We move a lot.

Haha! That's a really good idea. I do some editing from time to time, so at least I have that to put down. Maybe 'nanny' for being that for the younger sib's kids their whole life! Hah. Gotta say that heavy machinery experience sounds much more impressive! *g*

Thank you so much; you guys really are amazing, here.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

SportHorseHeaven said:


> Sorry when I replied forgot you was in america and you have to pay. In the uk we don't have to  good luck and make sure you update us! I won't give up want to compete my horse..with a smaller backside than his lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, that would be lovely! Very lovely. Heh. Thank yooou! I will definitely keep this updated. With a smaller backside, oh, that's always a good goal!  Though, I imagine a backside is a lovely thing to have in the saddle. Ha!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> Oh, no, I was asking for you! Heh. That's the advice that comes to mind when I think 'desk job'; I remember that when my older sister was a secretary, she would take smoke breaks. So...you know, I just kind of translated it into 'walk breaks'. Is that not common these days?
> 
> ...Haha! That's a really good idea. I do some editing from time to time, so at least I have that to put down. Maybe 'nanny' for being that for the younger sib's kids their whole life! Hah. Gotta say that heavy machinery experience sounds much more impressive!
> 
> ...


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Losing weight is very hard to do - I struggle with it myself. I haven't read all the other posts, so I apologize if I repeat. Are there any barns near you? May I suggest finding a barn where you can volunteer at and take a walk around the pastures with the horses, or take a friend's horse for walks a couple times a week. It'll get ya movin and get motivated to hop on! You can even share some carrots and apples with them!!

Use everything that's stacked against you as motivation to be better! Good Luck - and don't give up!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Addedly, I have hypothyroidism - which makes you feel sluggish and it causes you to have a harder time losing weight - my insurance covers it, but it always says what the price of it is and the meds I am on are not expensive at all - check into it!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I lived in FL for 23 years and just moved in July. Would you be able to get medicaid? Also, how old are you are you? over 18? Trying to think of some solutions to where you could get medical help for the asthma and weight loss =)


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Pineapples said:


> That's about where I am, and it scares the pants off of me. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who's there! Do you think that running helped you? Because I could try running a little at a time, if it would help. One day, I really want to be able to run. Seems silly, but. But yeah, I think that once I get down a little it wouldn't be the end of the world -- it would depend on the horse, of course, but it would be great if I could! Heh. The holidays are always that way, though, from what I understand. So don't get too discouraged! 10lbs is not impossible to get off, especially if you're already down to 250 or so! I like stairs, myself. Kind of hard on the knees, but boy, it's kind of cool to get to the top of a multi-story building! Fainting or not. If I come across some money and I have dropped down under 300, I may find somebody around here who gives lessons if they want to let me on their horses/the horses can handle it. Reward every 10lb increment with a lesson, or something. Heh. Thank you so much for your response! And good luck.


 I still dont run.. walking helps alot.. Im not a big runner, never was.. actually working with horse, mucking stalls, loading feed and such was a huge help in losing weight..just trying to stay active..doing what I can.. and cutting out pop altogether.. I cut out pop and didnt change my diet or much and lost 15 pounds in like 2 weeks.. seriously. then I changed my diet and tried to lower sweets as much as possible.. Im not a fan of fruits and veggies, so I drink v8 and take a multivitamin.. I dont eat when stressed ( try not to anymore...lol) and I dont eat till Im full.. just by doing that I have dropped 8o pounds.. I dont go to the gym.. I dont work out at home regulary( except with the horses) and I walk alot probably 5 miles a day on average.. I started drinking pop over the holidays and the weight slowly started coming back on.. so im trying to cut it out again.. its harder to cut out pop than stop smoking I think


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

draftgrl said:


> Oh! Haha, yeah I can really, do anything I want to here! there are only 3 of us here working.
> 
> Yes! Nanny would be a great way to start. Even go as far as to put that as job experience! See if they would be willing to vouch for you. I have put down in previous jobs "Nelson Percheron Farms" lol That would be the family farm!


Hey, that's cool! Very awesome. Smaller workplaces are totally the best kind, haha. Oh man, though, it feels kinda like job experience  LOL, though! Hey, that totally works!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

IquitosARG10 said:


> Addedly, I have hypothyroidism - which makes you feel sluggish and it causes you to have a harder time losing weight - my insurance covers it, but it always says what the price of it is and the meds I am on are not expensive at all - check into it!


I've looked for barns around here; but real estate used to be crazy expensive down here and it's all built up! The closest barn is about ~45 away...not so sure. That would be really cool, though, heh. I do have a dog, though, so at least there's that!

Good luck to you, by the by! Oh man, I feel you on the hypothyroidism; thyroid issues run in my family, hypo and hyper, and it's not fun to deal with. I hope your meds work for you!


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

redape49 said:


> I lived in FL for 23 years and just moved in July. Would you be able to get medicaid? Also, how old are you are you? over 18? Trying to think of some solutions to where you could get medical help for the asthma and weight loss =)


You moved a looong way away! Hah. Sunny CA as nice as 'sunny' FL?  I'm not sure about medicaid -- last I checked, no, but that may have changed. I'm 22, so aged out of the normal programs and somehow still young enough to be considered 'dependent' for tax purposes on my FAFSA! Yyyeah. I'm going to try and get to the clinic on Monday though, maybe they will be able to help.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

gingerscout said:


> I still dont run.. walking helps alot.. Im not a big runner, never was.. actually working with horse, mucking stalls, loading feed and such was a huge help in losing weight..just trying to stay active..doing what I can.. and cutting out pop altogether.. I cut out pop and didnt change my diet or much and lost 15 pounds in like 2 weeks.. seriously. then I changed my diet and tried to lower sweets as much as possible.. Im not a fan of fruits and veggies, so I drink v8 and take a multivitamin.. I dont eat when stressed ( try not to anymore...lol) and I dont eat till Im full.. just by doing that I have dropped 8o pounds.. I dont go to the gym.. I dont work out at home regulary( except with the horses) and I walk alot probably 5 miles a day on average.. I started drinking pop over the holidays and the weight slowly started coming back on.. so im trying to cut it out again.. its harder to cut out pop than stop smoking I think


Oh, I feel you! Last summer, I did the whole gardening thing, and outside work is really the most effective kind of exercise. No horses close enough, unfortunately, but I sure wouldn't even mind mucking stalls at this point. Heh. I've never been much of a soda drinker (I drink a pot of coffee a day and that's about it, haha), but when my doc told me to cut it out I did. My little sisters can down a twelve-pack in a day! THAT is scary. What kind of multivitamin do you take, if you don't mind me asking, and do you think it works for you? You sure do a lot of walking! Yipes. That's definitely good for you. Heh, though, any addiction can be really hard to quit -- you know, I don't even like little debbies, but if they're here I will destroy them -- but you can do it! Maybe try drinking cold green tea with honey? I've brewed a pitcher in a coffee pot before, added the honey (it takes a good bit) and chilled it and that was actually really refreshing.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Pineapples said:


> Oh, I feel you! Last summer, I did the whole gardening thing, and outside work is really the most effective kind of exercise. No horses close enough, unfortunately, but I sure wouldn't even mind mucking stalls at this point. Heh. I've never been much of a soda drinker (I drink a pot of coffee a day and that's about it, haha), but when my doc told me to cut it out I did. My little sisters can down a twelve-pack in a day! THAT is scary. What kind of multivitamin do you take, if you don't mind me asking, and do you think it works for you? You sure do a lot of walking! Yipes. That's definitely good for you. Heh, though, any addiction can be really hard to quit -- you know, I don't even like little debbies, but if they're here I will destroy them -- but you can do it! Maybe try drinking cold green tea with honey? I've brewed a pitcher in a coffee pot before, added the honey (it takes a good bit) and chilled it and that was actually really refreshing.


 I take a generic mens multivitamin I buy at cvs.. its their version of the expensive one a day ones.. but they make like 20 different kinds.. also Im not a tea fan.. ive tried.. and honey doesent help.. I end up putting in lots of sugar which defeats the purpose of drinking it..lol.. and honestly put up a serious ad on cl that you are willing to work and want to learn.. I did that a few years ago and it worked for me.. thats how I got into it.. it wasnt a big stable I went to and paid money to it was a private barn where the people were more than happy to teach someone who was willing to learn if they put in some work for it.. and I even got to ride occasionally


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

gingerscout said:


> I take a generic mens multivitamin I buy at cvs.. its their version of the expensive one a day ones.. but they make like 20 different kinds.. also Im not a tea fan.. ive tried.. and honey doesent help.. I end up putting in lots of sugar which defeats the purpose of drinking it..lol.. and honestly put up a serious ad on cl that you are willing to work and want to learn.. I did that a few years ago and it worked for me.. thats how I got into it.. it wasnt a big stable I went to and paid money to it was a private barn where the people were more than happy to teach someone who was willing to learn if they put in some work for it.. and I even got to ride occasionally


Okay, cool! Heh, yeah, the generics are the way to go for sure. Bahaha, yeah, ya might as well drink the soda when you put back tea like they make it around here, heh! Syrup, it is. But oh man, I honestly wouldn't mind that a bit. That sounds like a great job to have had, heh! Hard work doesn't particularly scare me, especially since it's exercise (well, beyond the not being able to breathe thing)...maybe I will try an ad on craigslist. Can't hurt!


----------

